# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  فتاوي قرآنية

## أماني الإسلام

شاهدت على قناة "الحافظ" الفضائية برنامج "فتاوى قرآنية" وهو برنامج يجيب عن فتاوى وتساؤلات المشاهدين ويستضيف نخبة من العلماء المتخصصين الذين يقمون الفتوى الصحيحة وبأسلوب علمي، منهم: الشيخ "مصطفى العدوي" و"الدكتور أحمد عمر هاشم" والدكتور "محمد نبيل غنايم" والشيخ "سيد العربي" والدكتور "سعيد عامر" والشيخ "شعبان درويش" والشيخ "علي ونيس" والدكتور "محمد عمارة".


حيث يقدم البرنامج  علي قناة الحافظ يوميا في تمام الساعة 4,45 م 

وذلك علي تردد 12360 أفقي

----------

